# Engine block heater



## v-six

What do you guys know about engine block heaters? I vaguely understand what one is for, but a better explanation would help.
Thanks!


----------



## oldmn

Are usually installed into a soft plug opening and can be plugged in to keep the water in the block worm. They work OK. what works better IMO is a tank heater that installs in to a heater hose and has a heater and a small pump in it that circulates the water through the engine. 
Example: http://www.maesco.com/products/kim/kimtank/kimtank.html
Instant Heat on those cold mornings.


----------



## v-six

how much do those go for?


----------



## oldmn

Hers one at Schucks
http://www.partsamerica.com/ProductDetail.aspx?categorycode=3057C&mfrcode=FIV&mfrpartnumber=12200
Most parts houses carry some verity of them.


----------



## batty_professor

Check this out, 
and also this one


----------



## Midnight Tech

You won't regret getting one of those tank type heaters Six...it'll make those cold NY mornings much more bearable!


----------



## v-six

Midnight Tech said:


> You won't regret getting one of those tank type heaters Six...it'll make those cold NY mornings much more bearable!


rub it in SC, rub it in -razz:


----------



## Midnight Tech

SixShooter said:


> rub it in SC, rub it in -razz:


Heck, I want one myself! If it rains and freezes, you have to blast in and then wait forever for it to thaw....


----------



## Dmouse1

oldmn said:


> Are usually installed into a soft plug opening and can be plugged in to keep the water in the block worm. They work OK. what works better IMO is a tank heater that installs in to a heater hose and has a heater and a small pump in it that circulates the water through the engine.
> Example: http://www.maesco.com/products/kim/kimtank/kimtank.html
> Instant Heat on those cold mornings.


I like the one I have on my car the best it goes on the bottom radiator hose between the block and the radiator...keeps the water in the block at about 100 degrees when pluged in,I do believe we got it at Napa autoparts...


----------



## Lectraplayer

I thought these things were mostly for the engine and not you, keeps the engine warm so that oil can get up in the engine when you crank it up. I think most cars come with that as an option from the factory. Not that popular here in Alabama. I have always been told you need it if the temp goes below -10 or so.


----------



## v-six

Lectraplayer said:


> I have always been told you need it if the temp goes below -10 or so.


:3-sqcold:


----------



## oldmn

Lectraplayer said:


> I thought these things were mostly for the engine and not *you*, keeps the engine warm so that oil can get up in the engine when you crank it up. I think most cars come with that as an option from the factory. Not that popular here in Alabama. I have always been told you need it if the temp goes below -10 or so.


The you is just a fringe benefit from having the warm engine. :sayyes: 
Dmouse 1
The one that goes into the lower radiator hose is also a good one.:sayyes:


----------



## JamesO

The real die hards probably are familiar with the smudge pot under the oil pan!!

Do not need an outlet for one of them, just a small bit if a fire hazard though!!

JamesO


----------



## oldmn

Don't forget the barbecue briquettes in the metal garbage can lid under the motor.:sayyes: :laugh: 
Ive used this one with W30 oil at -40 :3-sqcold: just to get it to drain.:laugh:


----------



## NYtoMT

I know this is an old thread, I hope someone can answer my question. I live in MT, moved here from western NY a couple months ago. My poor 2003 Honda CRV has never seen temps like here, it was below -20 for a couple nights in a row. My battery is relatively new so my car has been starting but a couple times it took 20 or so seconds for it to turn over. 

Now, a friend of mine here says that once you start using an engine block heater of some sort your car becomes reliant on it, ie you can't stop using it or else your car won't start. Any validity to this? If this is the case then I'm afraid to get one because I have street parking and I don't always get a spot in front of my place to plug in my car.


----------



## bruiser

No, the car won't become reliant on it. However, in your case, I'd get one anyway, as they do make an engine easier to start. You might also think about a jump starter box, just in case it gets extra cold.


----------



## NYtoMT

what if I keep my jump starter in my car? will that affect performance?


----------



## Basementgeek

No don't leave in your car 24/7 or over hight. Warm batteries put out more amps than cold ones.

Also might want to consider a battery warmer also.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=Car+Battery+warmer&aq=f&oq=&aqi=g1

BG


----------



## bruiser

Why would a portable jump start box affect performance? It does nothing but provide a boost to a weak battery. However, the boxes do need to be charged, and if you don't have the cable that allows them to be charged in the car, you need to charge them at home, and be sure it's fully charged before you take it with you.


----------



## chrishil

Engine Block Heaters are used to heat the engine block and engine fluids of gas and diesel vehicles as an aid to starting in cold weather. The heater is operated using standard household AC power and the heat generated is distributed throughout the engine by the convective flow of the warmed coolant. The heaters are approved to North American and European electrical standards and designs are available for most engine makes and models. Two basic types of heaters exist. The conventional heater is directly installed into the coolant jacket of the engine and the conduction heater is installed against the engine block or into a dry port of the engine.


In addition to helping start the vehicle, Engine Block Heaters provide other benefits. The warmed engine produces significantly fewer emissions during and after starting. Heat output from the vehicle cabin heater will be quicker. And ]engine blocks and starter system components will have extended life due to the reduction in wear associated with starting cold engines.


----------

